# Asking current Model 3 owners: What's your Long Term Impression?



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Many TOO members have had their Model 3's for several weeks or months now. The earlier owners were under vague nondisclosure agreements because of their employment or relationship with Tesla. Now that public release has occurred and multiple press and public reviews are available, I imagine that everyone is now free to speak their opinions.

Just wanted to see what long term impressions have been. The initial euphoria of having a new car is starting to wear off and maybe things are starting to annoy you that you didn't notice before. I heard many things like @danzgator saying it's much too small for his many car seats and large family compared to his current MS and others complaining of a stiff ride (P.S. - dropping the tire pressure to 38-40 PSI may help with ride stiffness). We've heard that the large glass area may be harder to keep defrosted and keep the cabin warm in cold weather. How about the usability of the much smaller size frunk (compared to the MS/MX) or the amazing trunk versatility with the rear seats folded down. Aside from employees and family, other owners will have already had a MS/MX so they can compare. Some may like having a smaller size car for commuting or parking in urban areas. Anyone go camping yet? How about tire wear from enjoying the fast starts too often @RiggerJon?

Please let us know what your long term impressions are - good or bad!


----------



## danzgator (May 17, 2017)

I think there is a sweet spot where a family of 5 could make it work. I know car seat laws vary state to state, but in Florida, you no longer need a rear facing car seat at 2 years old and you no longer need a booster at 6 years old. So, as long as all your kids are over 2 years old and at least one is 6 years old, the car would be relatively comfortable for the 3 kids in the back. By that point you are probably down to one umbrella stroller and could hopefully find a hotel with a crib, so you don't have to bring a pack and play. It would be tight, and you'd have to plan and limit what you packed, but you could make it work for shorter road trips. I wouldn't take it cross country with 3 kids.

Once you have all 2+ years old and one 6+ years old, I think you could make the Model 3 work in most situations until you have 2-3 teenagers. Then, it would probably be too tight for road trips.

I do think this is a better second car for a family of 5, not a primary car. So, in my situation, I think the $9k premium for the LR is probably a waste of money, since we'd use the primary vehicle for road trips. I might wish I had it on longer business trips, but for those 1-3 times a year, I'd rather just spend the extra 20 min charging than pay $9,000.

Other than this, I have no complaints about the car, except the max speed on-screen adjustment on the TACC/AP. It's just annoying and hopefully moves to the steering wheel knob(s) shortly.

On the heater, it heats the cabin quickly in even below freezing temperatures with no problem. With the heater off, we felt a slight draft coming in through the AC vents at our feet, but that could just be a problem with my car. Tesla said they would investigate and fix, if it is an issue.

When you turn the defroster on, it sends the fans into full speed with the push of an easily accessible button and it seemed sufficient below freezing when it was snowing.

The trunk is bigger than comparable cars, so is more than adequate in that comparison. Comparing it to a Model S, it's not even close, but Tesla never said that it would be.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

danzgator said:


> I think there is a sweet spot where a family of 5 could make it work. I know car seat laws vary state to state, but in Florida, you no longer need a rear facing car seat at 2 years old and you no longer need a booster at 6 years old. So, as long as all your kids are over 2 years old and at least one is 6 years old, the car would be relatively comfortable for the 3 kids in the back. By that point you are probably down to one umbrella stroller and could hopefully find a hotel with a crib, so you don't have to bring a pack and play. It would be tight, and you'd have to plan and limit what you packed, but you could make it work for shorter road trips. I wouldn't take it cross country with 3 kids.
> 
> Once you have all 2+ years old and one 6+ years old, I think you could make the Model 3 work in most situations until you have 2-3 teenagers. Then, it would probably be too tight for road trips.
> 
> ...


I have intentionally limited my family to 2 kids


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> The initial euphoria of having a new car is starting to wear off and maybe things are starting to annoy you that you didn't notice before. I @RiggerJon?
> 
> Please let us know what your long term impressions are - good or bad!


Well, we are at the three week mark. I can say that my wife's euphoria and gushing praise have only intensified with each day. (And this is more significant because she's not a "car person" and in her previous life had nothing but high-end luxury vehicles.)


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

rxlawdude said:


> Well, we are at the three week mark. I can say that my wife's euphoria and gushing praise have only intensified with each day. (And this is more significant because she's not a "car person" and in her previous life had nothing but high-end luxury vehicles.)


Awesome! So the Model 3 belongs to your wife. When I was in Vegas, I saw this plate that she could use (assuming from your handle that you're a JD)


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> Awesome! So the Model 3 belongs to your wife. When I was in Vegas, I saw this plate that she could use (assuming from your handle that you're a JD)
> View attachment 5076


Cool, but she spent a few hours mulling over her personalized plate (again, she's NEVER cared enough about a car to have had a personalized plate) and came up with HOHMRUN. It will go well next to the AMP EATER.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I have intentionally limited my family to 2 kids


I unintentionally got to 6...


----------



## mig (Jul 10, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> I unintentionally got to 6...


Rated informative because I'm in a literal mood. Also "I" for impressive!


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> I unintentionally got to 6...


woh! Founding father just took on a whole new meaning!  That's a lot of kids! Buying a Tesla would not be on my list of things I could do if I had 6 kids!


----------



## teslarob (Oct 31, 2017)

Love everything about mine so far 

I will say that the many people who have written negative articles or commented regarding the use of the center display should really try it before they say too much. I have had no issues with the speedometer visibility, activating the wipers, or any of the other functions on the screen. Besides, except for maybe the wipers, how often are you adjusting things on the display while driving? Set it and forget it  (Even the autopilot set speed.) I really enjoy how the screen is placed as well, as having an edge to steady your hand while selecting something on the screen is much easier than having your arm float around as in S/X.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

I don't think anybody's going to jump into a car with a totally different way of displaying information and not feel a little off-put at first. The reviewers HAVE to write something, and so they write that. 

Notably, they also all want one.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

danzgator said:


> When you turn the defroster on, it sends the fans into full speed


are you able to reduce the fan speed down? or is the ONLY front window vent option the fan at full blast?


----------



## JBsC6 (Oct 17, 2016)

Cool insights on the new model 3..

I want to know about the feel or rather the view of the road from behind the seat...

Not having a dashboard and no engine upfront must offer an insanely cool view of the road as your actually driving,,,


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I have intentionally limited my family to 2 kids


I have intentionally limited my family to NO kids....and 26 cats. Oh well.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> are you able to reduce the fan speed down? or is the ONLY front window vent option the fan at full blast?


FWIW: On my test drive in temps of -20C, the best way to keep constantly clear windows is to go manual mode, select airflow for windscreen only, fan about 4 or 5 (out of 10) and select fresh air only plus the AC icon.

The stand alone "defrost" selection simply goes to fresh air only, airflow aimed at windscreen only, fan speed 10 and (first push (blue) cold air, second push (red) hot air).


----------



## danzgator (May 17, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> are you able to reduce the fan speed down? or is the ONLY front window vent option the fan at full blast?


Yes, but you have to go into the AC adjustments. You can select feet, face, defrost, or some combo manually and fan speed. The permanent default button at the bottom of the screen goes full blast. I assume that's just for I need it now and quick and don't have time to dive into the controls.


----------



## FunkyJunk (Jul 11, 2016)

I picked mine up on Nov 30. My thoughts:

Still in love with the car. There have been a few niggles, but nothing that significantly dampens my ardor. The hood doesn't sit quite flush with one of the fenders - Tesla says it's "within spec." I had a slight rattle that the service center identified as coming from the rear seatbelt retractors. It seems to be gone now, so maybe they fixed it. All other niggles have gone away with software updates, or will probably do so shortly.

There's really nothing more for me to mention except to state again that I am still a huge fan of the car and can't wait until more people have them.


----------



## PTFI (Jul 31, 2017)

I plan on doing a 5-6 month review soon...the good & the not so good. The ups & the downs. I'll post a link when its completed. As for now, we love the car. It is a joy to just getting in and out of the vehicle. I'm happy to see that more and more of us are getting the Model 3!
The electric revolution has begun!


----------



## telero (Aug 3, 2017)

FunkyJunk said:


> The hood doesn't sit quite flush with one of the fenders - Tesla says it's "within spec."


Have you tried the adjustment mentioned in this video (should start at the 5:10 mark):


----------



## FunkyJunk (Jul 11, 2016)

telero said:


> Have you tried the adjustment mentioned in this video (should start at the 5:10 mark):


Yes, thanks, I did try that and it didn't make much difference. The service center told me those weren't for adjustment, but were rather just bumpers for the hood closure. I dunno if that's right, since on my old Porsche Cayman they worked as adjusters as the video suggests.

In any case, the problem doesn't seem to be fixable. The hood sits flush at the front and at the rear corners. It's only misaligned along the side edges. It's as if the hood wasn't curved enough when it was molded. My VIN is in the 10XX range, so it's quite an early build. If I were a new owner now I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

This owner has been having some quirks with his Model 3 and thinks the suspension is too firm. He lost the voice recognition function after he got the car back from the service center (he should try to reboot). He's complaining of some wind noises and REALLY hates the loud Christmas music from the recent Easter Egg that he got after Christmas. He does point out an interesting danger with the exposed trim tab studs for people that choose to camp in their Model 3. Watch your heads!


----------

